# Thoughts on a Wen Lathe



## Jayman72 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey all,

One of my wife's friends is getting ready to jump into this rabbit hole called turning.

I have given him as much knowledge as my short time in the hobby has allowed and now I am looking for some additional guidance.

Has anyone had any experience with this lathe?

Sears.com

The specs look good and it has all of the things I suggested he start with (12" swing, variable speed, solid tail stock, etc) but the little bit of research I have found on it is that they might have QC issues and their Customer Support might not be the greatest.

I suggested a Grizzly 12" variable to start based on cost and the fact that it will let him do lots of stuff before he out grows it. (I got the 10" and wish I had gotten the bigger one and I told him as much.)

12" x 18" Variable-Speed Wood Lathe | Grizzly Industrial

I know that there are better quality lathes out there but he is just getting started and wants to get started with something on the affordable side to start.

So any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Jay
Tampa, FL


----------



## CREID (Jan 16, 2017)

Well for one thing it says it only goes to 2500 rpm. I would stay away just because of that.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 16, 2017)

Wen were always lower end tools.  I find that learning a new skill is much easier (and enjoyable) if you don't add the challenge of using low-quality tools.  I fly fish and I can't tell you how many people tell me "I tried that but I just couldn't get the hang of it, so I quit."  Further questioning almost always revealed that they bought the absolute cheapest outfits they could find, making it much more difficult to "get the hang of it."    Just my two cents worth...

Jim Smith


----------



## TonyL (Jan 16, 2017)

Same logic applies when learning to play an instrument. It can be a real Catch22. However, I bet their are folks that turn beautiful pens, etc with Web equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 16, 2017)

This same complaint comes with scroll sawing. People want to jump in and start scrolling and buy cheap and they do sell a Wen scroll saw but then get frustrated quickly and leave the hobby. If they could only try side by side a top quality saw and one lesser quality they would see the difference right away. Not saying you have to buy top of the line but a few steps up will mean a world of difference. Check out some reviews on the lathe. I am sure they are out there. 

It has been pointed out here that the tendency to push people away from poor quality saw or in this case lathes without knowledge of them is a crime. So I am just pointing out in my opinion there are better choices.


----------



## Jayman72 (Jan 17, 2017)

CREID said:


> Well for one thing it says it only goes to 2500 rpm. I would stay away just because of that.



Yeah I am not sure how I missed that when I looked over the specs.

Had I seen that I would not have even made the post. 

Good Catch.  Thanks.


----------



## Jayman72 (Jan 17, 2017)

BTW it seems like, with your wonderful assistance, I have steered him away from the Wen Lathe.

It is appreciated.

Thanks Again
Jay
Tampa, FL


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 17, 2017)

The Grizzly is that step up as mentioned.


----------



## terry q (Jan 17, 2017)

I know that there are better quality lathes out there but he is just getting started and wants to get started with something on the affordable side to start.

That statement doesn't make any sense to me.  Your saying buy an inferior lathe.  Run the risk of being disillusioned because you have to deal with issues a better quality wouldn't have.  Spend the money for a good quality lathe.  If your friend decides it's not for them resale will be easier.


----------



## JimB (Jan 17, 2017)

If he really needs to stay close to that price then consider the PSI Commander. It is only a few dollars more and has all the right features. It is out of stock right now but is expected back in stock later this month.

If he can afford to spend a bit more than consider a Jet or Rikon.

The good news is that any of the lathes can turn pens and other items and he has you to help him get started!


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 17, 2017)

Starting out I made the jump to a Delta because I could afford it. (46-460)
Some of my best work with pens has been on a starting combo from PSI.  This is the one my mentor uses when teaching others.

No matter what you get.....realize that everything doesn't fit from one lathe to another.  I would say anything with an MT2 is going to be better in the long run.
After that.....it really is up to you and your budget.

Good luck


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 17, 2017)

There is a Delta 46-111 on your local Craigslist.   Asking $275 or best offer.  I have 2 of them, they will do all that I ask of them.  From bowls, to platters, pens to bottle stoppers and thousands of game calls.  

If I lived near there, it would have already been in use in my shop.


----------

